# World Bodypainting festival



## Brian G Turner (Jul 7, 2015)

Somehow stumbled onto this piece on The Guardian website. Never heard of it before, but some of that body painting is quite amazing:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/ga...odypainting-festival-2015-austria-in-pictures


----------



## Droflet (Jul 8, 2015)

Talk about suffering for your art.


----------



## DrMclony (Jul 8, 2015)

That would make for an unusual fancy dress... Ummm... I guess it would be fancy undress... party. Amazing art.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jul 8, 2015)

Body camouflage painting examples.



















Really getting into a book.


----------

